# This is so horrible!! I really need help!!



## ebrave4 (Jan 10, 2008)

I just found out today that we have to move to Ohio!!! It is for my husbands job. I will have to be there by the summer ! My husband will be going up before us to start the new job and to find a house and get settled. While I will be left here with ALL of the animals and three kids and a house to pack up and sell !!! There is no way in this process I can handle the amount of rats that I have at this point  As well as what it will take to move them all to Ohio. I really need to find some new homes for some of my ratties 
Here are some photos and info about them ( it is killing me to type this!)

Black Jack, 7 week old black self




Mimzy 6 months old

Sky 8 months, lavender female

Sky, Cranberry ( black hooded) and Sugar(PEW) (sisters born this past thanksgiving)

Cranberry

Sky again

Fred 1 year old male siamese rex

Kylee black rex female 1.3 years old

Jezabel 8 months black dumbo rex

Sugar again

Sky again

Cranberry , Sky , and Jezebel


----------



## ebrave4 (Jan 10, 2008)

I forgot to add that I am in Tampa Florida


----------



## Vicki (Mar 17, 2008)

Are you going to be driving up? If so, you will be going through Georgia and if you can come through Columbus, GA (which is on the border of GA and AL about half way up the state) maybe i can help you out with one or more, but just cant do all of them.

If you want to email me or send me a private mesage thingy on here, I can give you my # or something to talk about it.

I am so sorry you have to find homes for them. I remember when my ex had to move to KS, I told him Im not going without my animals, but I only had one rat at the time so it wasnt an issue, but I definitely understand your not being able to handle that many.

And any that I might give homes to you, of course you will get pictures and can email or call me anytime to check on them.

Vicki


----------



## MariHxc (May 23, 2007)

i would love to help, but i'm already in ohio. 

i'm sorry you have to give them up... but good luck finding them homes!


----------



## madeittothemoon (Nov 1, 2007)

When will you be moving to Ohio? My mom lives in Riverview, and I might go down to visit her this summer. If I drive, I would be willing to help you out... but it's a really huge if.


----------



## Buggzter (Feb 13, 2008)

I'm so sorry you have to give up your babies. I'm also in Florida - just south of you. I think I can help you, if you havn't found forever homes for them yet. Let me know, I would love to help you with finding a home for a few of your beloveds

i also sent you a quick pm.

Good luck on the move, and I hope you can find wonderful homes for them all.

Krystie


----------

